
I need your iPhone 3GS serial number - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/06/i-need-your-help-i-need-iphone-3gs.html
======
nanijoe
Nice try..there is zero incentive for me to email you my phone's serial
number, and a possibility (even if remote) that giving it to you might come
back to bite me.

I checked the risk/reward ratio, and came up with a number that approaches
infinity, so I'm not real sure how to break the news to you, but ummm you
cannot have my iphone 3GS serial number

~~~
jongraehl
Depending on how sequential the serial numbers are, the answer (the probable
range of serials) can probably be derived either from people reporting true
serial + some random noise offset (of known distribution), or maybe through
some zero-knowledge protocol (but I don't know if zero-knowledge proofs are
practical on a many-party scale).

------
geuis
Nope, not going to happen.

------
TweedHeads
"Just email it to me."

For the love of science, put a textbox and a submit button, and let the gnomes
do their job.

~~~
_pius
<http://www.wufoo.com>

------
weegee
don't ever give out the serial number of anything you own. it's too easy for a
scam artist to report that it was stolen, and now you have to answer to the
police and prove you own it.

